# G0289-I was wondering



## Deadpd (Nov 2, 2007)

I was wondering about HCPCS code G0289.  I'm wondering if it is payable to an ASC facility as well.  Any input would be great


----------



## mbort (Nov 5, 2007)

*G0289*

I only use the G0289 for Medicare products and NO they dont pay.  Its my understanding that the G0289 is only a reporting code and is not payable or if it is, it is by carrier discretion.


----------



## bbates (Apr 11, 2008)

*G0289 Answer*

Our BCBS contract pays for G0289. You have to look at your individual contracts. When billing Medicare you have to use CPT 29877 with Mod 59 and write off the charge when you are billing. Medicare will not pay for 29877 or G0289 if billing with 29881 or 29880. All of my other carriers that do not follow Medicare will pay with 29877 Mod 59 as long as I send the operative report to show chondroplasty was done in an individual compartment of the knee and no other work was done in that compartment.


----------

